# BOA’s getting loose?



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

So i recently bought some Vans Aura Pros which consist of a dual boa set up. These are my first boas and i noticed that when cranked down, when i flex the boot by either leaning forward or just doing some walking in them, the BOA’s have loosened a bit. By a bit i mean they are no longer as tight as they were and i can turn the dials a few turns. I was just wondering if this was normal and okay? I mean its not like completely loosening up, just a few notches i suppose? I just thought boas would stay put after locked in. Thanks for any insights.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

RMx400 said:


> So i recently bought some Vans Aura Pros which consist of a dual boa set up. These are my first boas and i noticed that when cranked down, when i flex the boot by either leaning forward or just doing some walking in them, the BOA’s have loosened a bit. By a bit i mean they are no longer as tight as they were and i can turn the dials a few turns. I was just wondering if this was normal and okay? I mean its not like completely loosening up, just a few notches i suppose? I just thought boas would stay put after locked in. Thanks for any insights.


The Boa cable should not slip out of the coiling unit. If that happens something is wrong.

But it is normal for the tension to be uneven distributed around the boot/along the cablewhen tightening the boa (because of friction in the system, potential kinks in the cable run, etc). When walking that tension will even out and the slack will go to the area with the most force (typically around the cuff) so some parts will feel looser. That's why it is good practice to flex the boot while tightening it (same for laces, speedlaces etc).


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

its not literally uncoiling but lets say ive cranked it down to the point where i cant turn it anymore, a few flexes/walks here and there and i can turn the dial again a few notches. Normal?


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

RMx400 said:


> its not literally uncoiling but lets say ive cranked it down to the point where i cant turn it anymore, a few flexes/walks here and there and i can turn the dial again a few notches. Normal?


So after you do this, do you need to do it a third time, fourth time etc? Or after the second time, they are snug and no longer loosen? If you only have to do it 2 or 3 times, I'd say it is normal. If you are constantly having to do it, than I'd say something is wrong.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

MMSlasher said:


> So after you do this, do you need to do it a third time, fourth time etc? Or after the second time, they are snug and no longer loosen? If you only have to do it 2 or 3 times, I'd say it is normal. If you are constantly having to do it, than I'd say something is wrong.


^^^ what he said


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Cables settle and set in place as the boot flexes. You absolutely should have to tighten them down 2 or 3 times. If you manage to crank them down 10 times without ever loosening them only then are you either doing something wrong or have a bad coiler.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

*Easy to fix*

This was my solution to many things boot related. I got a pair of Strapins on each boot, sorted.

thegoodride (snowboard review website) did a review on them, plenty of others there also but they are worth checking out.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Myoko said:


> This was my solution to many things boot related. I got a pair of Strapins on each boot, sorted.
> 
> thegoodride (snowboard review website) did a review on them, plenty of others there also but they are worth checking out.


Power straps (and Strapins are basically just overpriced power straps) can be great and definitely have their place. But they do not solve/address the issue of the OP.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I don't know about a power strap, but I do know the ones (if that is a power strap) you sometimes get with boots are completely useless and not remotely comparable to something you can really lever. That is just a fact and I am still amazed that boot manufacturers haven't made the effort to recognise the mechanics of that, skiers have.. I also know that given they are velcro like a leg rope in surfing, when you put them on, they don't just get loose which your Boa or laces will. that is why I mentioned them.
You could always buy a booster strap, they would be effective which is why skiers use them, but they are also way more expensive OR just re-tighten the Boa every now and again works also


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

i actually havent ridden them so i cant say what they are like after a run (either super loose or not) but yeah they only loosen up a bit (2-3 more turns then back to the original tightness i had them at) but then again im crankig them down so im assuming the cables are just adjustin. Thanks guys for the input will definitely update after i try them on the mountain


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

RMx400 said:


> i actually havent ridden them so i cant say what they are like after a run (either super loose or not) but yeah they only loosen up a bit (2-3 more turns then back to the original tightness i had them at) but then again im crankig them down so im assuming the cables are just adjustin. Thanks guys for the input will definitely update after i try them on the mountain


Yup cables adjusting...Also you might find when you actually ride them that cranking them can easily make it too tight. At any rate you'll find that sweet spot eventually.


----------

